# Trying to figure out a tv episode..



## Krissa (Oct 24, 2013)

I am writing a paper on computer addiction and I remember seeing an old sci-fi episode that would work great as a visual but I can't remember what it was from. Here is what I remember:

A group goes to a planet where there seams to be no people. It turns out that there are only like two people left and their only human contact with each other was through a computer/ They were playing a game where they used robots battling in the city. 

Please help me! I've been looking everywhere from twilight zone to outer limits..


----------



## BenSt (Oct 26, 2013)

It sounds like something from the Outer Limits anthology of stories.  I can't rememebr seeing anything exactly like that, but the Outer Limits had some similar episodes.

In one, Humanity has been wiped out and robots are the only ones left. Two robots decide to clone a human male and this boy then goes and shuts down all the robots, returning to find a cloned female waiting for him.

Another episode was a group of military personnel positioned in bunkers around the world where they each had to stop a countdown of a nuclear missile cache.  They spoke to each through video-contact while the world above was preparing for alien invasion.

There was also an early episode about the effects of virtual reality on the mind.


----------



## Krissa (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll look into the episodes better. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Dave (Jun 2, 2014)

It isn't the Outer Limits List of The Outer Limits (1963 TV series) episodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It might still be the Twilight Zone List of The Twilight Zone episodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jun 2, 2014)

Seaquest DSV series two, ep, 5 "Playtime."

Now who is the sad old women lol...


----------

